
Farm Aid for the Big House - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.vera.org/in-our-backyards-stories/farm-aid-for-the-big-house
======
merpnderp
So the feds are funding small unneeded jails, meanwhile the biggest jail in my
state is an underfunded death house of carnage, with so few staff lawyers are
often locked in for hours with the inmates until someone can be found to let
them out, inmates die all the time for a plethora of reasons, the place
floods, is full of mold, and a general hellhole.

A few months ago someone with a small warrant wouldn't pull over and went on a
hour long run from the cops trying to get to another county so he wouldn't
have to go to this jail.

Thanks Supreme Court for allowing this shit.

~~~
jkangbrown
Author of this story here, thanks for reading!

Very curious about the small warrant story -- can you tell me more details?

------
maxxxxx
Interesting. The US really loves jails and weapons.

~~~
russh
Well you can't have freedom without jails or weapons.

~~~
maxxxxx
Too much of that can also be an obstacle to freedom.

